# CORONAVIRUS emergency numbers



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not really surprising given that there are 17 different health authorities.

Can we leave this as a sticky somewhere?


> El 061, en Cataluña
> En algunas comunidades, como Asturias y Cantabria, el 112 es el teléfono de referencia.
> En Cantabria también se puede llamar al 061, el teléfono de referencia, asimismo, para Cataluña, Islas Baleares y Aragón.
> 
> En el resto de autonomía se ofrecen diferentes números de teléfono: Andalucía (955 545 060), Castilla La Mancha (900 122 112), Castilla y León (900 222 000), Ceuta (900 720 692), Comunidad Valenciana (900 300 555), Galicia (900 400 116), Canarias (900 112 061), La Rioja (941 298 333), Murcia (900 121 212), Navarra (948 290 290) y País Vasco (900 20 30 50).


----------



## markitos132 (May 31, 2020)

*Thanks for the info!*

Thanks for the info, very useful


----------

